# wardrobe wanted Hurghada



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not want to buy new wardrobes as I need a wardrobe for a flat but I am planning to move to much larger property and then I will but new wardrobes etc. So wondered was anyone selling up and they have some wardrobes for sale and an electric small cooker. I then want to leave these in my flat and give to the new owner of my smaller flat.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

If you post a message on Hurghada Residents page of Facebook I am sure you will receive some good replies.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> I do not want to buy new wardrobes as I need a wardrobe for a flat but I am planning to move to much larger property and then I will but new wardrobes etc. So wondered was anyone selling up and they have some wardrobes for sale and an electric small cooker. I then want to leave these in my flat and give to the new owner of my smaller flat.


There is also this one on Facebook....it's a closed group so you will have to join it first.


USED STUFF HURGHADA = 10LE TO 100LE ONLY.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Brilliant, I will look at those sites. I had no idea


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Second hand furniture in Hurghada is not cheap like it would be in UK, even for stuff resembling something your granny had. Any wardrobes that come up for sale at a sensible second hand price usually go quickly. Good luck with your search.


----------

